# Can dogs eat mushrooms?



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

Cooking mushrooms and dropped one and dog ate it. Looked on google and got yes there okay and others saying no!


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

I think this is another case of an accidental mushroom will not hurt but best it not become a habit. 

My personal belief is that some of these danger-food warnings have varying affects based on weight and breed of dog as the interaction is at gene level. 

I recall reading elsewhere about a person that dropped a chocolate covered raisin, the dog ate it and was fine and the owner continued to feed them as a "treat".  Maybe the dog will be fine for 17 years - but why take the risk when you do not have to?


----------



## smokey11 (Oct 25, 2011)

Just like humans, it depends with the kind of mushroom.

There are several types of common mushrooms that are poisonous to dogs so you shouldn't let your dog graze mushrooms. If you catch him in the act, you should remove the piece from his mouth asap, induce vomitting (using diluted hydrogen peroxide), or call your veterinarian. Also try to keep a specimen of the mushroom for identification.

How to Care for a Dog: The Complete Guide


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

All mushrooms can be eaten by dogs.

Some mushrooms however can only be eaten once........................... 

If you are cooking mushrooms for yourself then they are safe for dogs. They do not provide any valuable nutrition for your dog but, like many other things, the odd mushroom is not going to hurt your dog any more than the odd burger will kill a human.


----------



## Carrie251 (Jun 15, 2018)

I came across this thread on Google, and I wanted to answer it to help any future visitors that might come by. Generally, if a mushroom is safe for humans, it's safe for dogs. A cooked mushroom you were about to eat should be completely safe. Feeding your dog random mushroom growths outside is a big no-no, as many of these can be toxic. Some of the toxic species that you need to stay away from include those in Amanita and Galerina.


----------

